# Aransas Pass TX Reds



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome!

Looks like a neat fishery. What was the bait of the day?


----------



## salty_waders (May 5, 2014)

I was fly fishing and using a pretty generic epoxy shrimp pattern, not sure what its called but its in every fly shop. I got denied several times so I switched to light spinning with a DOA shrimp and they hammered it. Go figure!


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

Nice Red. I will be down in Aransas Pass for three weeks in Mid June.
Can't Wait.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats awesome. We go there about once a month. One of these trips we will find those reds...


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice report and nice reds as well!


----------



## kielgarella (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice catch. Moving to tx this fall and plan on spending a good bit of time chasing reds.


----------

